# PET/CT center مشروع تخرج لعلاج امراض السرطان، ارجو الدخول للأهمية!!



## KSA (26 ديسمبر 2006)

الى زملائي أعضاء ملتقى المهندسين العرب المحترمون ،،
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،، وبعد

أولا/ احب ان اهنئكم على نجاحكم الباهر والملموس من خلال المواضيع التي تطرحونها في هذا المنتدى المتميز والذي شدني مافيه من معلومات جدا جدا قيمة ومفيدة فأسأل الله لي ولكم التوفيق والنجاح.

ثانيا/ اخواني انا طالب (خريج بإذن الله) من جامعة الملك سعود - تخصص أجهزة طبية(تكنولوجيا طبية حيوية) ، ولدي مشروع أعمل عليه حاليا لأنجزه وهوه عن فكرة عمل مشروع لإنشاء مركز
(PET/CT) للكشف المبكر عن امراض السرطان - كفانا الله واياكم من الأمراض - انا اعلم ان الموضوع ليس بالسهل لكنه ليس بالصعب كما تتصورون. لو سمحتو لي ان الخص لكم كالتالي :
اسم المشروع / PET/CT center
Positron Emission Tomography / Computed Tomography center
هدف المشروع / الهدف الاساسي الذي اسعى اليه انا وزميلي هو تعرفة الناس بأهمية الـ PET/CT ومقدرته في اكتشاف السرطان في بداياته طبعا مع الأخذ في عين الاعتبار بقية الأجهزة مثل ( X-ray / SPECT / Ultrasound / Mamogram / MRI وغيرها )

المشكلة التي واجهتنا / هنالك مشكلتين يا اخوان وهي كالتالي :

1- تصميم عام للمركز يشمل ( ممرات - مكاتب - أجنحة - غرف عامة - غرف للتصوير- HOt lab وغيرها ).

2- دراسة لجدوى انشاء المشروع او المركز ( فمثلا اريد ان اضع جهازين للتصوير (PET/CT ومثلا اربعة اطباء وخمسة فنيين وووو واحسب التكلفة الاجمالية واحسب العائد .

ارجو منكم افادتي انا لا اريد التوسع في الموضوع انماء دراسة بسيطة واملي فيكم كبير ان شاء الله ولكم خالص تحياتي وتقديري .. اخوكم KSA (عبدالرحمن)


----------



## KSA (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*يا اخوان !!!*

السلام عليكم ,, يا اخوان ارجو مساعدتي من فضلكم:4: انا عرضت عليكم مشكلتي في البحث وبينت النقاط اللي ابغاها ارجو ممن لديه خبره ان يزودني لو ببعض المواقع او الملفات Acrobat.pdf

وين المشرف ؟؟ ولا احد رد يا اخوان ؟؟:80: 

انتظر ردكم :2: 
وشكر الله لكم ,,,


----------



## eng2006 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
تحيه طيبه يا اخي العزيز عبد الرجمن المحترم 
انا اختصاص هندسه طبيه / خريج جامعه بغداد / كليه الهندسه / قسم الهندسه الطبيه 
المشروع جميل جدا.. لكنه ليس صعب التنفيذ .. و انما يحتاج الى ربط الافكار في التنفيذ انا افيدك من ناحيه ربط الاجهزة و توزيعها من ناحيه تصميم المركز . في هذه الطريقه استعمل الكمبيوتر .. ان شاء الله سوف ارسل اليك مخططات للتصاميم المركز الموجود في كافه انحاء العالم.
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح و التوفيق في هذا المشروع القيم 
مثل فكرتك اخي سوف يبنى في دوله الامارات مركز خاص فقط في امراض السرطان واسمه مركز كشف سرطان الثدي المبكر .
و ان شاء الله ابقى معك على تواصل


----------



## KSA (27 ديسمبر 2006)

*اشكرك اخي الكريم*

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ,,
اشكرك اخي الكريم eng2006 على شعورك الطيب وحسن ردك المتميز
واشكرك مرة اخرى على تعاونك معي وانا انتظر مساعدتك واتمنى من بقية الاخوة الزملاء التعاون وشكر الله لكم ,,


_ملاحظة اخي الكريم eng2006_
_طبعا يوجد ايضا مركز للاورام بمستشفى الملك فيصل التخصصي - الرياض_
_وانا ذهبت لهم واخذت معلومات مفيدة لكن ينقصي بعض المعلومات التي ذكرتها سابقا_



تحياتي لكم ,,


----------



## Nibras (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*Biomedical*

السلام عليكم:

الاخ العزيز صاحب السؤال:
ان المعلومات التقنية والفنية واسلوب تصميم منظومة PET / CT من الامور المعقدة جدا، حيث ان هذه المنظومة تتكون من ثلاثة اقسام رئيسة:
1. Cyclotron او المعجل.
2. Bio- Chemistry Lab او المختبر الكيميائي الاحيائي.
3. PET/CT او جهاز الكشف.

ان الترتيب اعلاه يمثل الترتيب المنطقي العملي لعمل هذه المنظومة.

اما اسلوب تصميم الحيز والفراغات البينية وغيرها من الامور التقنية فتحتاج الى شرح وتفصيل يطول، ولكن يا اخي الحبيب ابشرك باني امتلك المعلومات المتكاملة حول هذا الموضوع خصوصا اذا علمت اني تدربت على تصاميم وادارة وصيانة هذا النوع من الاجهزة في فرنسا وايطاليا والنمسا وارجو ان تحدد الامور التقنية والفنية التي تحتاجها لكي احاول ارسالها اليك. ولا تقلق فان شاء الله اغطي لك كل المواضيع التي تحتاجها..

مع فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## KSA (28 ديسمبر 2006)

Nibras قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> 
> الاخ العزيز صاحب السؤال:
> ان المعلومات التقنية والفنية واسلوب تصميم منظومة PET / CT من الامور المعقدة جدا، حيث ان هذه المنظومة تتكون من ثلاثة اقسام رئيسة:
> ...


 
أشكرك أخي الكريم على المعلومة الطيبة ولك كل تقديري
بالنسبة للأمور التي احتاجها فكما قلت سابقا :
1- تصميم عام - بسيط - للمركز يشمل ( ممرات - مكاتب - أجنحة - غرف عامة - غرف للتصوير- HOt lab وغيرها ).

2- دراسة لجدوى انشاء المشروع او المركز ( فمثلا اريد ان اضع جهازين للتصوير (PET/CT ومثلا اربعة اطباء وخمسة فنيين وووو واحسب التكلفة الاجمالية واحسب العائد .

وشــــــــــكرا جزيلاً


----------



## Nibras (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز:

لنبدأ سوية بهذا الملخص، وساكمل معك بالتناوب وارسل اليك كل ما تحتاجه من خرائط وتوضيح.


----------



## KSA (29 ديسمبر 2006)

ألف ألف شكر أخي الكريم Nibras على هذا الملف القيم جدا
انا حملته عندي بالجهاز واطلعت عليه بسرعه وراح اسهر عليه اليوم ان شاء الله 
وانا انتظر المزيد :2: منك

الله يجزاااااك ألف خير اخوي


----------



## Nibras (29 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز:

اليك رسوم اوتو كاد لكل جهاز ونبدأ اولا مع Pet Ct


----------



## KSA (30 ديسمبر 2006)

Nibras قال:


> اخي العزيز:
> 
> اليك رسوم اوتو كاد لكل جهاز ونبدأ اولا مع Pet Ct


 
أخي الكريم
أولا- كل عام وانت بخير واعضاء المنتدى بخير
ثانيا- الرسوم لا اجدها ظاهره عندي ما ادري وش المشكله؟؟

تحياتي لك


----------



## Nibras (30 ديسمبر 2006)

وانت والمسلمين بالف الف خير،
واسف لانه لم استطع تحميل الملف في المرة السابقة وان شاء الله ياتيك هذه المرة..


----------



## Nibras (30 ديسمبر 2006)

اسف يا اخي ولكن المنتدى لا يجهز قابلية تحميل ملفات الاوتوكاد dwg ولذلك سارسل اليك الملف نفسه pdf


----------



## المهندس بلكس (23 يوليو 2008)

رائع جدا اخي نبراس و KSA
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## علي المهندس (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا أخ نبراس


----------



## moboray (14 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر على المعلومات الهامة


----------



## محمدالقبالي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذا التفاعل في طرح الموضوع والمشاركات


----------



## glucose (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم الموضوع ليس مستحيل التنفيذ بالمرة
ولكن على ما أعتقد انه يحتاج لميزانية كبيرة جداً تتوزع ما بين تكلفة البناء وتكلفة التجهيزات الطبية فهي كما تعلم ستكون باهظة الثمن بكل تأكيد
لكن بارك الله بكم ويسر أموركم فهو هدف إنساني بحق

سأبدأ بمعالجة المشروع من نواحٍ مختلفة :

الناحية القانونية :
بالنسبة لي كمهندسة طبية في سورية فالقانون هنا لا يعطي المهندس حق امتلاك رخصة لفتح مركز علاج أو كشف عن السرطان وإنما هذه الرخصة هي من حق طبيب الأشعة فقط (لا أعرف إن كان الأمر مشابهاً في السعودية)

الناحية التطبيقية :
كما قلت لك أعتقد أن المشروع ممكن جداً وبالنسبة لبناء المشفى أو مركز العلاج فهذا البناء يجب أن يخضع لقواعد محددة كالترصيص وعدد الأبنية والأماكن التي يجب أن تتواجد فيها أجهزة الأشعة وأماكن استراحة المرضى وأماكن الزوار ....إلخ من المعايير المتعلقة بهندسة المشافي وفي هذا المجال بإمكانك أن تستعين بمخططات المشافي الألمانية فهو على ما أعتقد انجح معيار في بناء المشافي ويساعدك في هذا المجال المهندس المعماري - اختصاص مشافي

الناحية الاقتصادية :
المشروع مكلف وكلما اتسعت دائرة خدماته المخطط لها كلما زادت التكلفة بكل تأكيد

الناحية العملية :
مشروع مفيد جداً فهذا المرض وحش يهدد البشر وحبذا لو استطاع الإنسان ان يتكتشف له علاجاً ويشفي منه العديد ممن يعانون وينترون المصير المحتوم


وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## kamal dawoud (24 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : 
اخواني الافاضل 
ارجو ممن لديه اي مخطط لانشاء مركز لعلاج مرضى السرطان مراسلتي وذلك للضرورة 
وتفضلوا بقبول وافر التقدير والاحترام


----------

